# To Emirates pilots' wives...



## newbie971 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi. We're considering a big move. But there are so many pros and cons. Are you happy in Dubai? Do you think you made a right decision? How long has it been and are you still enjoying it? And most importantly - how often do you see your husbands? Thank you in advance. N.


----------



## micek (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, I can se you posted this allmoast a year ago, are you in Dubai yet? My housband allso got a job for Emirates, and I have a question about the housing, for starters... Do you know what are the villas that they give you like? And which is better, to take a furnished villa, or to furnish it by yourself... Or is it, all together, better to take the money, and find the house by yourself? 
If you have any pictures, that would be great! ))
Allso all the questions that you asked here, I'm interested in the answers! 
Thank you sooo much, I have a 3yrs old boy, and I really would like to make a home uot there for us...


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I am no a pilot's wife, but I know that one area they house pilots with families are out in Silicon Oasis, a bit far from the city center, but the villas are very nice and spacious. I think also they place them in Arabian Ranches? But that I am not too sure of... if it is just you and your husband and no children, they may place you in other areas of town in a highrise that may or may not be shared with the cabin crew. I know of couples that live in Millenium Tower (near Burj Khalifa) and Tecom (in Jumeirah), both lovely buildings.


----------



## micek (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for your replay, I have a child, a 3yrs old boy, and I guess they will offer us a villa! Well, I'm excited to come, and I guess will see everything when we get there! How is life in Dubai in general?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My good friend is on the 380's and he and his wife have an apartment in Jumeirah.

It is a big 2 bedroom place in a small complex. All the other apartments in the complex are Emirates as well.

They have a shared pool, gym, sauna etc


----------

